# Eye bags



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

The bags under my eyes are Gucci. lain:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL. So funny! :ImaPoser:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

I hate that people! They are like "noo man, look at this eyebags" and they have nothing! And then, there is people like us, that have eye bags that looks more like eye-briefcases ¬¬


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

You're a big support dude...*brofists* :')


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL!!!! Hilarious!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

LOL! Too funny Melody


----------



## David Dream (Oct 25, 2015)

LOL!!! :vs_blush:


----------

